# Best Way of Marketing Your Best Work



## HunterBliss (May 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a question about marketing, but beforehand I'd like to keep the following in mind:

- As the Hunter Bliss name, I would like to be seen as an artist. I would love to associate myself with my life and artistic images.
- My desired means of income is real estate photography. Art doesn't seem to pay well and I need to survive outside of my travels. 

With the foreword, could someone recommend some interesting methods of marketing your best work? For artistic work I have heard of museums, art galleries, schools, cafés... does someone have experience with those or other surprising places that might appreciate the message or beauty of an image? (Maybe the location also depends on the specific images, but general ideas are also helpful)

As for my commercial work, I have also heard of personally delivering high quality brochures to real estate agencies and am currently sending individual e-mails to small-time realtors  private sellers. Does anyone have any creative ideas how one could spread that branch of photography? 

The more I think, the more possible channels I see, but perhaps someone here has experience enough to recommend the most important ones. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2016)

Where are you? There is no location info in your profile.

What might work is to a large degree culture driven.
The US is big enough that what is effective varies regionally.
I don't know how much that may apply in the AU or other parts of the world.

As it is what I think you're actually asking about or wanting help with is advertising rather than marketing.
I was and remain a big fan of direct mail.

What is your marketing budget?


----------



## beagle100 (May 24, 2016)

HunterBliss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about marketing, but beforehand I'd like to keep the following in mind:
> 
> ...



I would think as a real estate photographer it would be very desirable to cultivate relationships with real estate agents


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2016)

So figure to be a full-time real estate photographer you'll need to cultivate a relationship with enough real estate agents that you could shoot 400 or so 'jobs' a year.
You also need to figure your average sale would be need to be at or above $500 each so you could have a low, middle class income.
You certainly would not be getting rich and there would be no money (profit) to grow your business.


----------



## kathykitty778 (Jul 27, 2016)

is there any local art shows you can join?


----------

